# New GT6000



## dyt4000 (Jun 8, 2004)

I was at the local Sears Outlet when I spied a GT6000. I wandered over to check it out and was surprised at the condition it was in...brand new! I saw the "retail" price of $3599.00 and kinda flinched...but then saw the "outlet" price of $2300 and I was sold! Two things about it surprised me...1) it has a fuel reserve valve under the seat like a motorcycles and 2) the hydro is serviceable! Anyway, here it is...










The only reason it's dirty is because I was "test mowing"...lol


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

The markup on stuff is amazing - makes you wonder where they get these numbers from . Is it a 2011 or 2010 model? Could be just wanting to make room for more tractors.

Id look it over real good- check all the bolts and stuff - to be on the safe side - the final assemblers are regular employees.

It sure looks a whole lot different then my 90's GT6000.


----------



## dyt4000 (Jun 8, 2004)

It's a 2011. I'm still scratching my head over why it was at the outlet. Motor runs very strong...no body damage...no grass clippings anywhere and the tires still have rubber nipples in the center tread.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Cool great buy i think you will be very happy with this GT!.. It looks very similar to my ys4500..only more heavy duty.. Does it have the 26hp engine??


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

gt6000 said:


> I was at the local Sears Outlet when I spied a GT6000. I wandered over to check it out and was surprised at the condition it was in...brand new! I saw the "retail" price of $3599.00 and kinda flinched...but then saw the "outlet" price of $2300 and I was sold! Two things about it surprised me...1) it has a fuel reserve valve under the seat like a motorcycles and 2) the hydro is serviceable! Anyway, here it is...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If its not dirty you dont need it......


----------



## dyt4000 (Jun 8, 2004)

It will get there...lol


----------



## LRChops (May 2, 2011)

I just bought a 2011 today for $2700 at Sears. Got the online coupon for free delivery and they gave us a heavy duty front bumper. I live in California and the CA model is a bit more expensive due to EPA regs and smog junk! Seems like a nice rig! It will be delivered in a couple weeks. I am graduating my 95 Craftsman 19.5 Kohler Hydrostatic. Have it on Craigs for $800. 16 years old and still works good, but I needed something more powerful with a bigger cut radius for my 4 acres.

Did you get the extended warranty? I did not.


----------



## oifla (Nov 30, 2011)

gt6000 said:


> I was at the local Sears Outlet when I spied a GT6000. I wandered over to check it out and was surprised at the condition it was in...brand new! I saw the "retail" price of $3599.00 and kinda flinched...but then saw the "outlet" price of $2300 and I was sold! Two things about it surprised me...1) it has a fuel reserve valve under the seat like a motorcycles and 2) the hydro is serviceable!


what's the rear deck plate look like? can you hook up a sleeve hitch or a 3 pt hitch? pics please!


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

oifla said:


> what's the rear deck plate look like? can you hook up a sleeve hitch or a 3 pt hitch? pics please!



I think all the GTs old, and new will except a sleeve hitch..


----------



## bolillo_loco (Oct 9, 2010)

Those sleeve hitches are about as universal as the venerable adjustable wrench sold both in English/Metric and right or left handed… 

We have the tractor that's pictured by the topic starter and an old 1989 GT 18. While the new one’s a much superior grass cutter, has ample pulling power, it’s frame, including the rear business end where the sleeve hitch attaches, is significantly lighter and smaller. 

In my opinion, the old gear drive is superior for gardening attachments because it’s easier to just select the gear and throttle setting rather than toying with cruise control on the new one. Moreover, the new one’s engine it should be run at full throttle to keep the transaxle cooled, while the old one can just idle through tasks without worry of overheating the gear drive unit. 

It’s a give and take though, while the old tractor’s probably better suited for a snow thrower/blower attachment because of the constant crawl speed that’s needed while the new one would obviously be far superior with a snow plow due to it’s speed and ease of reversing direction with the hydrostatic drive.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

bolillo_loco said:


> Those sleeve hitches are about as universal as the venerable adjustable wrench sold both in English/Metric and right or left handed…
> 
> We have the tractor that's pictured by the topic starter and an old 1989 GT 18. While the new one’s a much superior grass cutter, has ample pulling power, it’s frame, including the rear business end where the sleeve hitch attaches, is significantly lighter and smaller.
> 
> ...


..................:ditto:...... I miss my old geared tranny Craftsman...


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Wjjones: Theres still plenty of em out there - go old skool and look for an old SS ...


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

dangeroustoys56 said:


> Wjjones: Theres still plenty of em out there - go old skool and look for an old SS ...



Yep I just missed one for $300 a few months ago it had a 23hp Kohler twin with the 6 speed tranny.. I am still looking though....


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Heck ya - its worth that if it runs - look at how much implements cost today - thats not even the price of one.

Not to mention those will be built alot heavier then anything today - also keep in mind back then sears sold the mower decks separate.

It looks like its been repainted tho- id go over it .


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

dangeroustoys56 said:


> Heck ya - its worth that if it runs - look at how much implements cost today - thats not even the price of one.
> 
> Not to mention those will be built alot heavier then anything today - also keep in mind back then sears sold the mower decks separate.
> 
> It looks like its been repainted tho- id go over it .



Yep a project tractor from the ground up restoration.....


----------



## txsteve (Dec 4, 2011)

gt6000 said:


> It's a 2011. I'm still scratching my head over why it was at the outlet. Motor runs very strong...no body damage...no grass clippings anywhere and the tires still have rubber nipples in the center tread.


I telling you...I ask the saleslady what's up with this..She said its a new showroom with a scratch....I never even see it till she pointed to it...I said sold n laugh...


----------



## ftorleans1 (Jul 12, 2009)

Nice machine. Just be sure to keep an eye on the idler pulleys on the deck. Particularly, the left side(opposite of chute). As stated above, the final assembly is completed by regular employees. I had the locking nut come off and thankfully, the plastic mandrel guard, kept the idler pully from flying out from under the tractor. Needed a new mandrel guard afterwards, however, it kept things alot safer...
They probably just needed to make room for new stock and of course, our lovely economy may have had something to do with it as well... Or maybe just the small scratch you mentioned....
Cedar Mill Bumper and Hitch
Custom Tractor Bumpers and Receivers


----------

